# new 'old school' yamaha integrated amps



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

http://www.yamaha.co.jp/english/product/av/products/hf/as2000.html

and CD player










http://www.yamaha.co.jp/english/product/av/products/hf/cds2000.html


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

They kind of look like the old 2010 and 2020 from the late 70s which were quite possibly some of the best integrated amps Yamaha ever made.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I wonder how much they would cost in the U.S.


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

i just asked my dealer for the SRP's. put simply: crazy.

2755 USD for the int. amp. and 2175 USD for the CD player


----------

